# Rubber cup holder insert?



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

My 2015 Cruze cup holders look like this:

http://file.kelleybluebookimages.co...uze limited-cup-holder1_10533_066_640x480.jpg

But my friend has a 2013 2LT and her cup holders look like this:

http://assets.clickmotive.com/ail/stills_white_0640/9246/9246_st0640_066.jpg


Am I missing a rubber insert or something?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You'll have to wait for another 2015 owner to check in......you may have found another case of 'Decontenting'.......all manufacturers are guilty of removing something something(s) every model year as a chassis reaches the end of its life cycle.

Rob


----------



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

jayno20 said:


> My 2015 Cruze cup holders look like this:
> 
> http://file.kelleybluebookimages.co...uze limited-cup-holder1_10533_066_640x480.jpg
> 
> ...


My 12 looks like the 13. 

Maybe in 14 or 15 they decided to cut some expenses.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Camcruse said:


> My 12 looks like the 13.
> 
> Maybe in 14 or 15 they decided to cut some expenses.


Is it a rubber insert?


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

That's just sad!! They would delete something so minor. You'd think
it would cost more deleting it than to keep it! All just to save what, 2 cents?


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I think my 14 has the inserts. Is the 15 that you have a LS? I have a LT, maybe it's standard on the LT and above.


----------



## pL2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

My 14 Ltz has the rubber tabs just to gather more data points.


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Mine is a 2015 LTZ


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I recall that back in '12, folks here were complaining that the rubber "one size fits all" tabs were causing some cups to collapse/crush and were taping a couple of them down to help alleviate the problem. I'd guess that Chevy's fix for that problem was to remove them altogether. Also saves a few pennies on content. 

FWIW, the ones in my Civic are spring loaded and auto adjust to the cup size. The only problem with them is they harmonically vibrate (if unloaded) at redline. Since I rarely hit redline in Black Betty, it's not a real issue.


----------



## rockster (Nov 9, 2015)

I wonder if it could be a difference between manual shift and automatic. lol


----------



## jayno20 (Feb 16, 2016)

rockster said:


> I wonder if it could be a difference between manual shift and automatic. lol


Nope, both of ours are automatics.


----------



## Huey1639 (Aug 5, 2018)

My 2014 LTZ RS doesn’t have any rubber of any kind in the cup holders in center console but there’s rubber pads in every other place


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Huey1639 said:


> My 2014 LTZ RS doesn’t have any rubber of any kind in the cup holders in center console but there’s rubber pads in every other place


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:


I have a 2014 LT with the inserts. I was missing one when I first bought the car. There are slots for them.










If you go to my garage and actually click on this picture, it is bigger and shows more. For some reason though I cannot download it or make appear bigger here or there without clicking on it in the garage.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## OpenSource300 (Mar 17, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!:welcome:
> 
> 
> I have a 2014 LT with the inserts. I was missing one when I first bought the car. There are slots for them.
> ...


2012 LS with the rubber inserts. 


How hard was installing the led cup holder pads/coasters?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

OpenSource300 said:


> 2012 LS with the rubber inserts.
> 
> 
> How hard was installing the led cup holder pads/coasters?
> ...


Piece of cake. 

1. Pull the passenger side cover off of the console
2. Drill a small hole for the flat lead in each "holder" bottom
3. Insert the leads and stick the pucks in place
4. Use a grabber to pinch and pull the leads out
5. connect them to the dimming lighting circuit
6. Reinstall the side cover

Wah la


----------

